# Claire...



## PhotoWrangler (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello everyone. I've been a member since June, but never posted. 

Over the Holiday weekend I photographed my sister. I used an AB400 with a Small Photoflex softbox (internal baffle removed) camera left and above, AB1600 <1/2 power with an 8x36 strip box camera right behind subjects left shoulder, and a Larson 42x72 Silver reflector camera left and below. Minor adjustments made to sat/cont/clarity in LR, and ran through portraiture for skin softening.

I'd like C&C/feedback on the lighting, and your overall opinion of the photograph. 

(I cropped her head and arm on purpose, and I am aware that she is broad lit)




ClaireFashionWeb by ChristopherCoy, on Flickr


----------



## atabrem (Dec 28, 2010)

there is somethign about her ear that looks HUGE.. and it keeps bringing my eye back to it.. maybe if you try liquifying it a bit.  and her smile wrinkle looks heavey with shadow. if you do a 25% opacity clone brush to decrease the shadow a little bit it would look much better.  maybe remove her blemish on her cheek as well.. i think she looks great, i know pretty much nothing about lights, so i can't cc there. tho i wish the shadows on her face were either darker for more dramatic look, or lighter to match her other side of her face.  

great job. she looks beautiful.


----------



## cnutco (Dec 28, 2010)

Too much to list.

The Rules Of Good Portraiture

Here you go...


----------



## kaffrey (Jan 1, 2011)

She is lovely.  I think the thing that bothers me is the crop.  I know that you intended to crop it in without the top of the head but I think since so much of the bottom is showing it is making her look like she is bumping her head on the top of the frame, if that makes any sense.  I think you can get away with a close crop but move it in even closer to take away some of the shirt.  See how you like that.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

Couple things frome me:

1. Rule of Thirds would have kept the compostion a bit better technically....do you use a grid on camera or pp? See where this lands on it and you migh want to consider the placement of the subjects eyes with this in mind in the future.

2. Specular Highlights and Shadows -  The SoftBox might have been better for the shot with the internal baffle in to soften the light. Note under the left eye all the highlights there and is a bit harsh. The long deep shadows from the top of the nose bridge alongside and down to the jawline on the right side of the nose. The reflector would be best positioned on the camera right to fill in those shadows.

I like how the strip worked out.


----------



## Rob1n (Jan 5, 2011)

Please, please, ignore all 25 rules of portrature. all they will do is remove any possability of any emotional content. Whilst the lighting could be improved the first step is to capture expression. Get some movement going and photograph the reactions not the poses. then look at what lighting suits her shape face. good luck


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't like the model.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang! I forgot that I had started this thread. Thanks for the feedback! Some helpful stuff posted....




thatfornoobs said:


> I don't like the model.


 
Unless you are being sarcastic, how's that helpful?


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Mar 8, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> and I am aware that she is broad lit)


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 8, 2011)

Joseph Westrupp said:


> Is that a bad thing?



Not always, but in this case I think it would have been better if I had her body turned away from the light, with her head turned back towards the light. It would have given more definition to her chest instead of flattening it out as much as it did.


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Mar 8, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Joseph Westrupp said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a bad thing?
> ...


Got you; I thought you were speaking generally.


----------



## mmartin (Mar 8, 2011)

I feel like I would like to see a little more of her hair. It seems a bit out of balance to me.


----------

